# Family Status meaning in Dubai job offers



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi all

I have a question on the meaning of the family status in job offers. 

My offer says ‘family status with two kids’. 

So, as silly as it might sound, what happens if you had a third kid! 

Will they pay the expense of that kid in future– say school fees?

I know I could ask them now, but I accepted the offer. 

I will ask later, but I want to be prepared so I know how to approach the issue.

Anyone came across the definition?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its exactly what you have guessed.

Other common classifications are Unaccompanied male, unaccompanied female and family status with no children.

If you have a third, then you;re bankrupt - no insurance, no schooling and no money left.


----------

